# HP Envy



## tierento (Jan 12, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can find the latest HP Envy 15, I have had a look around City Centre but had no success. Is there any big computer dealers in Mall of the Emirates or Dubai Mall?

:confused2:


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Have you been to Computer Plaza in Bur Dubai? The whole mall/plaza is full of computer shops. I take it you went to Sharaf DG?

Bear in mind however, that if this model has just been launched it is not likely to be in the UAE yet.
-


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

tierento said:


> Does anyone know where I can find the latest HP Envy 15, I have had a look around City Centre but had no success. Is there any big computer dealers in Mall of the Emirates or Dubai Mall?
> 
> :confused2:


Well, Deira City Centre's twin mall MOE has Jacky's, Jumbo, Sharaf DG, Carrefour, emax, and a few small outlets. I take it you have been to all these places in City Centre too


----------



## tierento (Jan 12, 2010)

I just landed so I am still trying to find my feet. I will check out computer plaza. I may just have to be patient until it arrives ...


----------



## tierento (Jan 12, 2010)

rsinner said:


> Well, Deira City Centre's twin mall MOE has Jacky's, Jumbo, Sharaf DG, Carrefour, emax, and a few small outlets. I take it you have been to all these places in City Centre too


I went to most of those at City Centre. I will check them out in MOE as well.


----------

